
Ask HN: Coding mentor / contractor - wtd0
I would like to learn how to code and build a simple prototype product. I have studied some python on my own (and think I will be a quick study - was a math major). My thought about the best way to achieve both goals would be to hire a combination coach &#x2F; programmer that I could, say, Skype with for a couple hours every Saturday morning and go through my progress and get his&#x2F;her advice on roadblocks I am facing. In addition, I&#x27;d probably ask him&#x2F;her to create some of the product, and then explain to me what they did. Has anyone heard of any service&#x2F;person like this?<p>I live in SF in case there are local solutions.<p>(First post, hope I did this right)
======
brudgers
Since you are in San Francisco, I would recommend going to meetups as a place
to meet other coders with similar interests. Employment in a workplace with
coders is also a possible option. Or taking some classes.

Good luck.

------
PaulHoule
hackhands?

